# Whole Venison Shoulder



## akeisler (May 30, 2016)

This was the first time I've ever smoked a whole bone-in venison shoulder, and let me tell you, it definitely won't be my last. Here's how I did it:

1.  Cut as much fat and silver skin off as possible. 

2.  Rub with your favorite bbq rub and let sit in the fridge overnight. 

3. Smoke at 250 with Apple and hickory for about 2 hours. 

4.  After 2 hours, pull it out. Take a big metal pan and make a bed of onions, jalapeños, and a bottle of beer. Put the shoulder in the pan and pour a bottle of bbq sauce over it. Cover it tight and put it back in the smoker for another 3-4 hours or until it is fall off the bone tender. 

5. Chop it up like bbq and add some of the juice back in. You can even eat it on tortillas with some of the jalapeños and onions.  

Holy smokes it was good!  

The only money shot I took was of the finished product because I wasn't sure how it would turn out. 













image.jpeg



__ akeisler
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## dukeburger (May 30, 2016)

That does look like some mighty fine sammy meat! Nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2016)

That looks delicious!

Al


----------



## propanecooker (Jun 1, 2016)

That looks great. Awesome way to deal with a large amount of meat all at once. I imagine you could take some of it and freeze it for later if you wanted too.


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, that sounds/looks great! Cant wait for deer season to open back up! Did you check meat temp by any chance?


----------



## akeisler (Jun 7, 2016)

I didn't check the internal temperature. I just checked on it every now and then and when the meat started to pull away from the bone, it was done. Maybe I'll have to keep track of the temp next time


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2016)

What a great idea! I love it.

Disco


----------

